
MacBook Battery Replacement Requires Admin Credentials? - zdw
http://ethancbanks.com/2016/09/06/macbook-battery-replacement-requires-admin-credentials/
======
jburgess777
Maybe the standard repair procedure requires them to run some low level
diagnostics to confirm the HW is OK?

If you are concerned about your data then I guess the answer is to wipe the
machine before giving it to them and restore from a backup afterwards.

